# maid in scotland,



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

hope you are well young lady, and safely protected in the bosom of your family in spain, far away from the conflict, looking forward to seeing you in may, have extended our stay in spain to 2 months,:fish2:jl


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nignoy said:


> hope you are well young lady, and safely protected in the bosom of your family in spain, far away from the conflict, looking forward to seeing you in may, have extended our stay in spain to 2 months,:fish2:jl


Hmmm, are you talking about our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/69124-maidenscotland.html the moderator??. I'm following her daughters reports on facebook and I last heard that she was fine, but stuck in her apartment

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

jojo said:


> Hmmm, are you talking about our Scotlandmaiden, the moderator???? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/69124-maidenscotland.html. I'm following her daughters reports on facebook and I last heard that she was fine, but stuck in her apartment
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh jeeze. 
Lots of love and thoughts to you, whenever you can access this, MS!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> hope you are well young lady, and safely protected in the bosom of your family in spain, far away from the conflict, looking forward to seeing you in may, have extended our stay in spain to 2 months,:fish2:jl


she's still in Cairo in the thick of it

she has been speaking to her daughter every day though, and as of yesterday was OK, but unable to leave the apartment


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> she's still in Cairo in the thick of it
> 
> she has been speaking to her daughter every day though, and as of yesterday was OK, but unable to leave the apartment



snap!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> snap!!
> 
> Jo xxx


hehe - I had a coughing fit & couldn't hit 'send message'!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hope things start to stabilise there soon, it sounds terrifying.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mubarak's Government has apparently closed down the internet - no access for the past four days.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just received this message from Maidenscotlands daughter:


"hi jo, mum has rang and asked if you would pass this message on, on the egypt board - believe it or not the british embassy in cairo is closed !!!!! i believe most staff are now in a hotel for safety !!! british nationals are being told to ring 279 16000 this will transfer them direct to the uk, but obviously it will be very busy. also, 6 journalists from al jazeera (i think mum said) have been arrested for trying to report and take photos depicting what is really going on in cairo.
thanks x"


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just received this message from Maidenscotlands daughter:
> 
> 
> "hi jo, mum has rang and asked if you would pass this message on, on the egypt board - believe it or not the british embassy in cairo is closed !!!!! i believe most staff are now in a hotel for safety !!! british nationals are being told to ring 279 16000 this will transfer them direct to the uk, but obviously it will be very busy. also, 6 journalists from al jazeera (i think mum said) have been arrested for trying to report and take photos depicting what is really going on in cairo.
> ...


un-bloody-believable


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Poor Maiden, it must be very scary trying to sit tight while a revolution is going on around you! In Tunisia they got the British nationals out PDQ. I fear things will get worse before they get better, but Egypt will certainly never be the same again and Mubarak has to go.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Poor Maiden, it must be very scary trying to sit tight while a revolution is going on around you! In Tunisia they got the British nationals out PDQ. I fear things will get worse before they get better, but Egypt will certainly never be the same again and Mubarak has to go.


I cant understand why he doesnt just get out now!? Altho without him or any strong leadership, Egypt will go through a period of complete power struggles and mayhem!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I cant understand why he doesnt just get out now!? Altho without him or any strong leadership, Egypt will go through a period of complete power struggles and mayhem!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're no doubt right but it's up to the Egyptian people to forge their own political future.
Dictators like Mubarak, Zine el whatsit in Tunisia, the Saudi royals and nearly all states in the Mahgreb have been propped up by the US and the UK because it has suited our perceived interests to do so.
The slow but inexorable decline of the west is well underway and it might be easier for us all in future if we recognised that it's now the underdog's turn not only to bark to to be fed and allowed freedom.

It must be scary but extremely interesting to be on the spot when events like this take place. We were in Prague when the Velvet Revolution kicked off and helped supply posters and other material...one useful item was a Labour Party leaflet which said 'The People are crying out for change'. It was intended for the UK but went down well in Prague. It was funny to see them stuck on walls all over Prague when I went back two months after the fall of Communism.
Of course events in Prague were nothing like those in Egypt....it was as its name suggests a mainly peaceful changeover.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Keep safe Maiden.

A journalist who had just returned from Cairo, speaking on the SER this afternoon, said that Internet was running as usual if just a bit slower???

Oh! and they had asked Egyptians why now and why not 10 years ago. They said because it had good results in Tunisia, and because 10 years ago Internet wasn't what it is today!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The West - and Israel of course - aren't keen on the idea of a democracy because it is quite likely that an Islamic fundamentalist party like the Muslim Brotherhood will take power. A Western allied dictator like Mubarak with his viciously repressive police state helps keep that threat at bay.

One reporter pointed out that although the number of deaths is appalling, torture and killings were already happening every day before the uprising. At least now the world is looking on.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> The West - and Israel of course - aren't keen on the idea of a democracy because it is quite likely that an Islamic fundamentalist party like the Muslim Brotherhood will take power. A Western allied dictator like Mubarak with his viciously repressive police state helps keep that threat at bay.
> 
> One reporter pointed out that although the number of deaths is appalling, torture and killings were already happening every day before the uprising. At least now the world is looking on.


I'm not so sure that the Egyptian people would welcome the kind of regime the MB would impose.
Although it has been a repressive police state which routinely tortures and executes those who call for democracy, it is in some ways more 'modern' than say Jordan or Saudi.
But I only know what I read or see on tv.
Going to see how Al Jazeera reports what's happening.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Great news the maid and I have been internet friends for many years, we were hoping to meet up with her and her family in may when we visit spain, really pleased to hear she is okay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Headlines in Spain say that a million people are expected to protest against the president today and the army has said they'll not be taking action against the protesters.

Yesterday they mentioned the looting of museums and that some police officers were involved.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky;450919
Yesterday they mentioned the looting of museums and that some police officers were involved.[/QUOTE said:


> Let's hope it doesn't descend into the chaos and disorder which resulted in the pillaging of museums in Iraq and the theft of culturally priceless artefacts.
> Although there the U.S. Army was more intent on guarding oil installations...
> Also important but I'm sure a few guards could have been dispatched.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have just read that tourism is flourishing....UK tour operators are offering reduced rates at popular resorts such as Sharm El Sheik and bookings are up....
One of my favourite 'Carry On ' films is 'Carry on up the Khyber'. I love the scene where the Brits sit down to dinner unpeturbed while revolution and chaos reign outside.
Joan Sims' classic line as the ceiling falls in: 'Ooh I think I'm a little plastered...'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Have just read that tourism is flourishing....UK tour operators are offering reduced rates at popular resorts such as Sharm El Sheik and bookings are up....
> One of my favourite 'Carry On ' films is 'Carry on up the Khyber'. I love the scene where the Brits sit down to dinner unpeturbed while revolution and chaos reign outside.
> Joan Sims' classic line as the ceiling falls in: 'Ooh I think I'm a little plastered...'


Does your OH share your love of the "Carry Ons"??
I don't think I could bear to live in the same house as them!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Does your OH share your love of the "Carry Ons"??
> I don't think I could bear to live in the same house as them!!!


Sadly, no. Neither does she share my love of Frankie Howerd, Benny Hill and my all-time favourite, 'Allo Allo'. I have an unsophisticated sense of humour.
I can quote great chunks of dialogue from the 'Allo 'Allo' as well as lines from my favourite 'Carry On' films.
This is not well received in our house
If it weren't for the fact that it would be unseemly, I would like Benny Hill's 'Ernie (he drove the fastest milkcart in the west)' to be played at my funeral.
If you don't know it check it out on YouTube.
It could brighten your day.
Or not.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sadly, no. Neither does she share my love of Frankie Howerd, Benny Hill and my all-time favourite, 'Allo Allo'. I have an unsophisticated sense of humour.
> I can quote great chunks of dialogue from the 'Allo 'Allo' as well as lines from my favourite 'Carry On' films.
> This is not well received in our house
> If it weren't for the fact that it would be unseemly, I would like Benny Hill's 'Ernie (he drove the fastest milkcart in the west)' to be played at my funeral.
> ...


Poor, Poor, Poor Sandra...

I know Ernie, and have to say, it is the funniest thing he ever did.

BTW, did you know that Benny Hill was/ is hugely popular in Spain? Ask your colleagues at the dogs. They're bound to know who he is; well I don't know about the very young, but in general people know who he is.

Poor, Poor, Poor Sandra


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Headlines in Spain say that a million people are expected to protest against the president today and the army has said they'll not be taking action against the protesters.
> 
> Yesterday they mentioned the looting of museums and that some police officers were involved.


Just heard on sky that Mubarak has said he will stand down at the next election but will stay in office till then... will they let him tho?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Poor, Poor, Poor Sandra...
> 
> I know Ernie, and have to say, it is the funniest thing he ever did.
> 
> ...


He is popular in Turkey and the Czech Republic too. How on earth do they translate such double-entendres as 'Ernie got his cocoa there, three timers evrry week' and 'Her dumplings were boiling over' into Turkish, Czech...or Spanish?
Back on topic: I seem to have heard that Presidential elections in Egypt are scheduled for September so Mubarak may hold on until then..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> He is popular in Turkey and the Czech Republic too. How on earth do they translate such double-entendres as 'Ernie got his cocoa there, three timers evrry week' and 'Her dumplings were boiling over' into Turkish, Czech...or Spanish?
> Back on topic: I seem to have heard that Presidential elections in Egypt are scheduled for September so Mubarak may hold on until then..


Yes, the mind boggles...

What about
(something like)

"I asked 'er if she wanted pasturised 'cos pasturised is best and she said _Ernie I'll be happy if it comes up to my chest!!"

_I too can quote Benny Hill_!!_ My brother had the record.......


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

this situation, in Egypt reminds of the a similar one, a few years back, in Indonesia. where protests of the population caused the fall of a long term government. I remember friends telling me that their companies had actually "chartered" airliners to fly into Jakarta to evacuate their people and if the the seats were available, would take as many others as possible.

Hopefully, it won't come to that, but if it does and anyone here knows of such a flight, pass the information along and perhaps maidenscotland can get out.

I've been too long away and no longer have the contacts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> this situation, in Egypt reminds of the a similar one, a few years back, in Indonesia. where protests of the population caused the fall of a long term government. I remember friends telling me that their companies had actually "chartered" airliners to fly into Jakarta to evacuate their people and if the the seats were available, would take as many others as possible.
> 
> Hopefully, it won't come to that, but if it does and anyone here knows of such a flight, pass the information along and perhaps maidenscotland can get out.
> 
> I've been too long away and no longer have the contacts.


It seems as if some kind of uneasy calm prevails and law and order has largely been restored. People are going to work then going to demonstrate. 
Currently more like Prague in 1989 than Romania later that year.
If the situation were that critical the FO would be organising flights out.
If however I were an Israeli I might seriously be considering emigration. 
A change of regime in the Mahgreb means a change in policy towards Israel which could find itself surrounded yet again by actively hostile states.


----------

